# The 2.0l 8v cylinder head cutaway pictures



## Brian.G (May 8, 2010)

May as well share here too, it would be rude not to. 

VW 2 litre 8v cylinder head. (Engine code,AGG) 

RED=Cut Faces. 
YELLOW=Exhaust Ports. 
GREEN=Intake Ports. 
NAVY=Waterways. 
ALLOY=Original Casting Open To Air. 

Head P/n = 048 103 373 


Standard head, not reworked. 

Notes, 7mm valve stems, single springs, no steel spring perch washers as with the 8v Gti digifant head. Casting pretty uniform on all four port pairs. 

Intake valve diameter> 39.5mm. Intake valve seat opening> 34.5mm 
Exhaust valve diameter> 33mm. Exhaust valve seat opening> 29mm 































































































































































































Sorry if the name tag is a bit in your face, its just easier than watermarking which takes an age. 

Brian.G.:thumb:


----------



## wantacad (Apr 4, 2003)

I wonder if this head is simaler to our audi 3a that we got here in the US.


----------



## snowfox (Apr 4, 2002)

wantacad said:


> I wonder if this head is simaler to our audi 3a that we got here in the US.


The intake port shape sure looks similar. That port shape + no injector seats in the head casting = manifold mounted injectors like the 3a at first glance... That could be an interesting head to work with. Hmmm...


----------

